# BlackWater River



## WardBasinAnglers (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone, Mike..aka...pompnewbie and Shane Well fishin aint great but it aint that bad either. Me and the wifey nailed three hybreds adout 17 inches each
last night. They was tastee


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I see two hybrids and a stripe!


----------



## DRSandTRS (May 5, 2014)

Nice eats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

I hear they taste like turds


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad to see you two out fishing again. Love ya'll.


----------

